# 300w LED + Alien Blackberry grow



## Kill a Watt (Feb 5, 2013)

What up. Been lurking around the led threads and finally decided to do a grow thread with my new LED. I&#8217;ve been on the fence for a while and decided to take the leap after seeing some success with other peoples grow.  After doing much research, I decided to get some quality parts instead of ordering the ones made in china. The Chinese fixtures are cheaper initially but who knows what is under the hood? Could be a sweet ferrari body with a kia engine lol. Anywho, on with the show. I decided to go with a shorter strain and chose the Alien Blackberry for that purpose. It finishes anywhere between 2.5-4&#8217;. Soil will be the grow medium. I&#8217;m curious how much yield will result from this light. 

-This is a legal prop 215 grow-

This is what I will be working with
&#8226;	1&#8221; thick foam walls with reflective material 
hxxp://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay?partNumber=15358-46086-451156&langId=-1&storeId=10151&productId=3365576&catalogId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1
(originally was going with a tent but concerns with heat retention made me reconsider)
&#8226;	15 Alien Blackberry clones 
&#8226;	Soil 
&#8226;	1 or 2 gallon pots
&#8226;	300w custom LED from hXXp://www.ledsupply.com"]LEDSUPPLY.com
*Carbon scrubber & fan will be added before the flip*


----------



## Kill a Watt (Feb 5, 2013)

Lets start with the ladies. Some are already much taller than others and that might play into shading so Im going to set the taller ones on the edges.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Feb 5, 2013)

That strain sounds like fire. I'll be watching this one.


----------



## Kill a Watt (Feb 5, 2013)

Here is the LED fixture. I forgot to put on some shades when I turned it on  super bright.


It fluctuates between 309w and 311w


----------



## Kill a Watt (Feb 5, 2013)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> That strain sounds like fire. I'll be watching this one.



thanks, my buddy grew this strain and the nugs come out nice n dense


----------



## skullcandy (Feb 5, 2013)

sounds intresting I am close to done with an LED light grow I used a 100 watt diamond series and a 135 UFO a totle of 235 watts It came out alright although I got to admit I would have liked more power in wattage, I'll follow your grow

kilowatt I see that the site is a diy site what did it cost to put together a 300 watt led is it a 11 wave spectrum light


----------



## Locked (Feb 5, 2013)

Good luck and green mojo...will pull up a shoe and cop a squat over here.


----------



## Kill a Watt (Feb 5, 2013)

Building this was a true learning experience. Thankfully ledsupply had some great techs that helped me through the build. I took some photos and made instructions.

I went with a 3' makersled heatsink from ledsupply.com

Here are the parts & materials I used to make the fixture.

(1) MakersLED Heatsink Kit w/ Hanger &#8211; from LEDSupply for $49.92/Ft 
(36) Deep-Red Luxeon Rebel LEDs &#8211; from LEDSupply for $6.94ea 
(9) Red Luxeon Rebel LEDs &#8211; from LEDSupply for $5.28ea (
(9) Red-Orange Luxeon Rebel LEDs &#8211; from LEDSupply for $5.28ea 
(18) Royal-Blue Luxeon Rebel LEDs &#8211; from LEDSupply for $4.60ea 
(18) Warm-White Cree XM-L LEDs &#8211; from LEDSupply for $7.94ea (
(6) 700mA FlexBlock LUXdrive Drivers &#8211; from LEDSupply for $17.99ea 
(3) 1000mA BuckBlock LUXdrive Drivers &#8211; from LEDSupply for $17.99ea 
(3) 1400mA BuckBlock LUXdrive Drivers &#8211; from LEDSupply for $17.99ea 
(3) 24VDC 4.5AMP Power-Supplies &#8211; from LEDSupply for $34.99ea 
(1) 12VDC 1.0AMP Power-Supply &#8211; from LEDSupply for $9.99ea 
(3) Arctic Silver Thermal Epoxy &#8211; from LEDSupply for $15.99ea 
(75') Red 24AWG Stranded Wire &#8211; from LEDSupply for $0.25/ft     
(50') Black 24 AWG Stranded Wire &#8211; from LEDSupply for $0.25/ft 
(30') White 24 AWG Stranded Wire &#8211; from LEDSupply for $0.25/ft (
(20') Blue 24 AWG Stranded Wire &#8211; from LEDSupply for $0.25/ft 
(30') Orange 24 AWG Stranded Wire &#8211; from LEDSupply for $0.25/ft 
(12') 2 Conductor Shield Wire &#8211; from LEDSupply 
Heat-Shrinking Material &#8211; from LEDSupply 

Tools, Equipment and resources needed to get the job done
Solder Iron & Solder
Wire Strippers
Tweezers
Hand-held Drill
Latex Gloves
Philips Screw Driver
10mm Wrench
Wiring Schematic
FlexBlock Data Sheet (Boost-Only Mode Wiring Diagram)
Red, Black & Blue Sharpie Markers


----------



## Kill a Watt (Feb 5, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> sounds intresting I am close to done with an LED light grow I used a 100 watt diamond series and a 135 UFO a totle of 235 watts It came out alright although I got to admit I would have liked more power in wattage, I'll follow your grow
> 
> kilowatt I see that the site is a diy site what did it cost to put together a 300 watt led is it a 11 wave spectrum light



you beat me to it. lol i just posted the stuff i purchased to make the fixture. you got a link to your build?


----------



## Locked (Feb 5, 2013)

You gotta lose all those live links...they are against the rules.


----------



## Kill a Watt (Feb 5, 2013)

Here are some general step by step of what I did to build it. I might have missed a step but pretty sure I covered everything. 

	Organize Materials   Double-check all part#'s & quantities
	Add Solder to ALL solder pads on EVERY LED
	DOT LED location on heatsink w/ appropriate color sharpie markers 
1.	See LED Schematic 
2.	Measure, Mark & Divide the heatsink into equal 3rds (DOT 1-foot at a time)
3.	Approximately (start 1 in from end and space DOTs 2-inches apart)


----------



## Kill a Watt (Feb 5, 2013)

	Apply Epoxy & Place LEDs 

1.	Set-up correct pattern of LEDs before applying epoxy 
2.	Mix appropriate amount of Epoxy (5-minute cure time)  Shoot for 8-LEDs every 5-minutes
3.	Hold LED in left hand between index finger and thumb  
4.	Apply Epoxy down center , Rotate 25-degrees in fingers and Epoxy down Center , Rotate opposite direction 50-degrees and Epoxy down center
5.	Place LED over appropriate DOT on heatsink
6.	PUSH down with Right hand


----------



## Kill a Watt (Feb 5, 2013)

	Solder 1st Circuit (1st Foot)  Repeat Steps for 2nd & 3rd Circuit (2nd & 3rd  Foot)
1.	Check LED/WIRING Schematic 
2.	Wire Royal-Blue LEDs:  
3.	Wire Deep-Red LEDs:   
4.	Wire Reds & Red-Orange: 
5.	Wire Warm-White LEDs:


----------



## Kill a Watt (Feb 5, 2013)

	Complete EACH circuit with Positive & Negative  Wires
1.	For the Positive Wire use the appropriate COLOR WIRE for the color of the LED (Red Wire for Deep-Red Circuit, Orange Wire for Red & Red-Orange Circuit, White Wire for Warm-White Circuit and Blue Wire for Royal-Blue Circuit)
2.	Use Black for ALL Negative connections
3.	Cut ALL these wires long enough to run to the side (where drill holes will evenutally be) and be run up through the heatsink with enough wire to work with 
	Drill Holes for Wire (See above pic for reference)
1.	There will be six holes per side
2.	Run Positive & Negative wires neatly and in the straightest path  to the side of heat-sink and determine where all the holes need to be drilled. Mark & Drill.


----------



## Kill a Watt (Feb 5, 2013)

	Run Wires through Drill-Holes & Tape to the side of the heat-sink
	Solder Positive & Negative wires to Positive & Negative Output Wires of APPROPRIATE LED Driver:
1.	(700mA FlexBock for Deep-Red in Boost-Only Mode)(700mA FlexBock for Red & Red-Orange)(1000mA BuckBlock for Royal-Blue)(1400mA BuckBlock for Warm-White)
2.	Connections are made by stripping back both wires, adding heat-shrink tubing to wires, Solder wires together and cover connection with heat-shrink 
3.	Cut away excess wire before stripping to save space 
4.	Cut away dimming wires and tape over end of wire 
5.	Special Connection must be make for Deep-Red Circuit (see FlexBock Datasheet for Boost-Only mode connection diagram)


----------



## Kill a Watt (Feb 5, 2013)

Locate ALL Red & Black INPUT wires on the LED Drivers and TAPE them to the side of the heat-sink 
One-Foot at a time:  Solder RED wire to RED Wire on LED Drivers, long enough to stretch the length of the heat-sink 
One-Foot at a time:  Solder Black wire to Black Wire on LED Drivers, long enough to stretch the length of the heat-sink 
Connect ALL Red wires to each other 
Connect ALL Black wires to each other

(you can see connecting black/red wires in next post)


----------



## Kill a Watt (Feb 5, 2013)

	Connect ALL Red wires to the Red wire on the 2 Conductor cable 
	Connect ALL Black wires to the Black wire on the 2 Conductor Cable
	Heat-Shrink Red & Black Connections to the 2 Conductor Cable 
	Connector 2 Conductor Red & Black wires to appropriate Power-Supply Output 
	Connect Power-Supply CORD to Power-Supply, Wire with writing goes to L on Power-Supply (see pic above)


----------



## Kill a Watt (Feb 5, 2013)

	Plug in the Power-Supply to TEST that the 1st Foot Lights-Up!
	Repeat for the next two-feet 
	Epoxy Drivers to side of heat-sink, while the Epoxy is drying the drivers may need something to hold them against the heat-sink
	Position fans, writing up 
	Run Fan wiring to central location


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 5, 2013)

healthy lookin gals there KIll-a. We have a rule of no livelinks here, it keeps everyone secure.


----------



## Kill a Watt (Feb 5, 2013)

sorry bout that guys. editing posts as we speak


----------



## Locked (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice break down on building that kill a...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kill a Watt (Feb 5, 2013)

	Cut excess wire 
	Don't use yellow
	Attach ALL REDs, Attach ALL Blacks
	Strip off barrel plug on 12VDC 1.0AMP fan power-supply and expose wires, wire with writing is Positive
	Attach and heat-shrink RED wires to positive wire on power-supply
	Attach and heat-shrink BLACK wires to Negative wire on power-supply
	Hide excess cords and wires along edge of heat-sink and run plug out with the other wires
	Attach rubber end plugs (use soap and water) 
	Attach end caps 
	Attach Hangers

finally done


----------



## Kill a Watt (Feb 5, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Nice break down on building that kill a...thanks for sharing.



your welcome. any guess on yield w/ this fixture?


----------



## Locked (Feb 5, 2013)

Kill a Watt said:
			
		

> your welcome. any guess on yield w/ this fixture?




Not a clue...I have never run any type of LED set up before. I know the yields are better with the newer LED technology though.


----------



## Locked (Feb 5, 2013)

How much did it run you to build this bro?


----------



## skullcandy (Feb 5, 2013)

hxxp://www.advancedleds.com

 is where I got my light they have good stuff


----------



## Kill a Watt (Feb 6, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> How much did it run you to build this bro?



a little over 1k


----------



## Kill a Watt (Feb 7, 2013)

alright, update time. 

some things i noticed about this led fixture... it keeps the room warm. i don't need to exhaust the heat out. also, the leaves stretch very nicely from the light.


----------



## Kill a Watt (Feb 7, 2013)

I have a blackberry kush and super lemon haze clone in the herd also 

2876 is blackberry kush

2875 is super lemon haze

the last one is alien blackberry


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 8, 2013)

Did I get this right?  You spent a little over a thousand dollars to make a 300W LED light?


----------



## Growdude (Feb 8, 2013)

I would try to lower that light as close as possible without loosing to much foot print.

Seems like a awfull lot for 300 watt LED.

I hope it works out, please keep this grow updated with finished product.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 8, 2013)

$1000.00 for 300 watts????


----------



## Kill a Watt (Feb 8, 2013)

the light was raised to snap a photo of the plants. its lower than the pic for sure. advancedled sells their fixture for $997 and you don't know whats going into the fixture for sure. i figure i'll recoup the costs in a few runs.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 9, 2013)

You are getting a lot of stretch on some of your plants.  Is this the LED causing this?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 9, 2013)

Kill a Watt said:
			
		

> the light was raised to snap a photo of the plants. its lower than the pic for sure. advancedled sells their fixture for $997 and you don't know whats going into the fixture for sure. i figure i'll recoup the costs in a few runs.


 
How are ya gonna recoop yur cost in two runs with 300 Watts?


----------



## Kill a Watt (Feb 9, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You are getting a lot of stretch on some of your plants.  Is this the LED causing this?



those are more sativa hybrid. they were under halides before the led was done. the alien blackberry stays short and majority of the clones are that strain for the LED fixture.


----------



## Kill a Watt (Feb 9, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> How are ya gonna recoop yur cost in two runs with 300 Watts?



electricity cost + mh/hps bulbs = $$$ 

no need to use more electricity + no need to purchase bulbs.


----------



## Kill a Watt (Feb 11, 2013)

i removed the blackberry kush/super lemon haze from this light. they were too tall compared to the alien blackberry. they weren't getting the love being on the edge.


----------



## Kill a Watt (Feb 15, 2013)

gave the girls a hair cut after some good growth. they were getting too bushy for my taste. 

also reduced total # of plants to 12 for this light. may be even less when the plants start to spread out.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 15, 2013)

There looking good :icon_smile:


----------



## Kill a Watt (Feb 15, 2013)

i think another week and they'll really start to take off.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 15, 2013)

yeppers, looks like some happy ladies there Kill :aok:


----------



## Kill a Watt (Feb 15, 2013)

i have a feeling this strain will be really stinky during flower.. these girls reek right now and i haven't flipped yet


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Feb 15, 2013)

there really is something with LED's im going to really look in to them and either buy one or build one

really though i just like the way they look       :watchplant:


----------



## Kill a Watt (Feb 16, 2013)

yo dark,

look into building one. if it ever goes out you can trouble shoot it. i heard about the chinese led made ones.. people had to send it back which resulted in a huge cost + time.


----------



## Kill a Watt (Feb 19, 2013)

they're starting to grow vertically


----------



## Kill a Watt (Feb 25, 2013)

update as soon as i can find my damn camera!


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 25, 2013)

nice setup you have there kill a watt . still cant used to seeing the purple lights .so how the leds treating you.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 26, 2013)

Is there an advantage to using purple? LED's are available in clear, no?


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 2, 2013)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> nice setup you have there kill a watt . still cant used to seeing the purple lights .so how the leds treating you.



thanks bro. yeah it takes some time to get used to. lovin the LEDS right now. i've read other threads where people have said they've burned the tops of their plants with LEDS. i've found that not to be the case. i think it's because they are running optics on their leds.


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 2, 2013)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Is there an advantage to using purple? LED's are available in clear, no?



purple? i've got blue, white and red leds in the fixture. what do you mean by clear?


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 2, 2013)

update time. finally found the camera! wife put the box i had the battery in the garage. !*UR)*U!#) turned the office into a mess for nothing

they're roughly 10" or so right now with a nice even canopy. gonna give em another 2 weeks or so then flip the switch 

you may have noticed i reduced the plants by half again. i want to give the plants maximum amount of light coverage since i will be transplanting to a larger pot size.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow you made your own LED very nice
I love the ways your plants look very uniform
good luck GREEN MOJO


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 9, 2013)

transplanted to 5 gall pots today. ladies are looking lovely. will post pic tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 9, 2013)

thanks doc!


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 9, 2013)

there are some alien blackberry in 1 gall pot on the left hand size for size reference.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 10, 2013)

very nice !


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 10, 2013)

thanks man.

what part of cali u at doc?


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 10, 2013)

Kill a Watt said:
			
		

> thanks man.
> 
> what part of cali u at doc?




I'm in the LA county area but I'm all over the place doing grows everywhere
from Long beach, Pomona, Fontana all the way up to the bay area sacramento Oakland san fransisco  but I really like Humbolt county So I think I'm gonna be moving up there pretty soon i have a lot of friends that moved up there I love it


where your secret location at kill a Watt?


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 11, 2013)

lol i'm in norcal somewhere


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 12, 2013)

Kill a Watt said:
			
		

> lol i'm in norcal somewhere



LOL  very nice hopefully near the beach


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 14, 2013)

look what i found on the sliding door screen. i thought it was a dragonfly at first but upon closer inspection...


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 14, 2013)

gaining some traction and gooing. they've doubled in size since the transplant


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 14, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> LOL  very nice hopefully near the beach



ahh, few hours from it


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 15, 2013)

flippin the switch tonight! let the real show begin~


----------



## Growdude (Mar 15, 2013)

Kill a Watt said:
			
		

> flippin the switch tonight! let the real show begin~


 
Looking good.
About how tall are they now?


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 16, 2013)

still cant get use to that color lol.   your look good over thier kill a watt


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 16, 2013)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Looking good.
> About how tall are they now?



they're roughly 1.5'


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 16, 2013)

what do you guys think i'm gonna yield from this grow?


----------



## Growdude (Mar 16, 2013)

Kill a Watt said:
			
		

> what do you guys think i'm gonna yield from this grow?


 
Thats what were all waiting to see.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 17, 2013)

Kill a Watt said:
			
		

> look what i found on the sliding door screen. i thought it was a dragonfly at first but upon closer inspection...






Looks like a jumping spider that has caught a male skeeter'!



If your grow turns out really good over 300 grams, if not ... Way less....  Be happy with what ya get. It's the cheapest stuff you will get and should taste great after proper cure.


Lookin good!!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 18, 2013)

Kill a Watt said:
			
		

> what do you guys think i'm gonna yield from this grow?



how much space will they take?  it looks like a 3x5 am I close? if that was the case I think with your strain under your LED'S you should be getting around 1 pound  that a lot of tasty smoke:holysheep:  


let the show begin


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 20, 2013)

update time. waiting for the flowers to show.

transplanted the smaller alien blackberry to a 3 gallon and you can see the size difference. this strain vegs really slowly. i have blue widow, blackberry kush that is 2-3x the size of this one in half the time of veg.


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 20, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> how much space will they take?  it looks like a 3x5 am I close? if that was the case I think with your strain under your LED'S you should be getting around 1 pound  that a lot of tasty smoke:holysheep:
> 
> 
> let the show begin



lookin to get a p from this grow


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 20, 2013)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Thats what were all waiting to see.



thanks for joining the ride. i've heard the led hype, wanna see what kinda yield now


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 20, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Looks like a jumping spider that has caught a male skeeter'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, those damn mosquitos are huge. it seems to be an outbreak of em this year! 

i'm looking to get more than 300g of tasty from this grow. can't wait! 8 weeks or so til we know whats going down


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 20, 2013)

300watts? You might want to flower soon... They will double/triple in size.


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 20, 2013)

i've flipped the switch.. waiting for the transition


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 20, 2013)

Schweet! Now let's see some buds!!!!


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 21, 2013)

soon


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 23, 2013)

picked up some half gallon jars today.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 25, 2013)

Kill a Watt said:
			
		

> picked up some half gallon jars today.




wow thats enough for like 3 p's 
Thats so smart im buying big half gallon jars from now on.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 25, 2013)

Until you drop a jar with ounces of your finest cheeba and you spend hours picking the glass out.


Food safe Tupperware...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 25, 2013)

> Until you drop a jar with ounces of your finest cheeba and you spend hours picking the glass out.



If this happens to you, that surely sucks to hear  

Personally, I'll be getting the glass jars with the swivel lid thingie, that wrenches down and latches. Like the jars posted above mostly. I sure would be extra careful anytime I handle those jars.


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 25, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Until you drop a jar with ounces of your finest cheeba and you spend hours picking the glass out.
> 
> 
> Food safe Tupperware...



if it dropped.. i'd have to just toss it. grow some more


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 25, 2013)

EllisD said:
			
		

> If this happens to you, that surely sucks to hear
> 
> Personally, I'll be getting the glass jars with the swivel lid thingie, that wrenches down and latches. Like the jars posted above mostly. I sure would be extra careful anytime I handle those jars.



you guys are making me nervous now.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 25, 2013)

Kill a Watt said:
			
		

> you guys are making me nervous now.


 
Ive had my glass jars for years without breakage, I lovem
hxxp://www.specialtybottle.com/gallonjarsandjugsmi.aspx


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 25, 2013)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Ive had my glass jars for years without breakage, I lovem
> hxxp://www.specialtybottle.com/gallonjarsandjugsmi.aspx



nice. how long do you leave it in your jars? i heard the stuff goes bad after a few months.. my cuz was tellin me i gotta smoke the herb before then lol


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 26, 2013)

plants are really filling out the gaps and widening. there is a nice even canopy for colas. the highest points of the canopy are the same height as the wine bottle.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 26, 2013)

Kill a Watt said:
			
		

> nice. how long do you leave it in your jars? i heard the stuff goes bad after a few months.. my cuz was tellin me i gotta smoke the herb before then lol


 
They look great, really healthy.

I think if the the jar is sealed and in a dark space it would be good for at least a year or more, ive gone 6 months before opening a final jar and it seems unchanged.


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 26, 2013)

what is one thing you would do differently if you had the knowledge you knew now? mines would be keeping environment(humidity/temps) stable..


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 27, 2013)

Kill a Watt said:
			
		

> nice. how long do you leave it in your jars? i heard the stuff goes bad after a few months.. my cuz was tellin me i gotta smoke the herb before then lol




6-12 months but if you put it in the freezer i think it can be good for years


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 27, 2013)

Kill a Watt said:
			
		

> plants are really filling out the gaps and widening. there is a nice even canopy for colas. the highest points of the canopy are the same height as the wine bottle.




looking good can't wait to see buds


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 28, 2013)

will post new photo soon. flowers are beginning to show.


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 30, 2013)

just ordered some colloidal silver to make some fem alien blackberry seeds


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 31, 2013)

alien blackberry showin the flower hairs 

the one with the 3 plants are from left to right blue widow, alien blackberry and big bud.

blue widow vegged for 3 weeks to get to that size. big bud is in week 5 still getting more plump daily. i had to chop off the top cola bc of bud rot.. freaking lame.. 4.5" tall nug


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 31, 2013)

look what i scored today for $1 a piece. i have 2 pairs of fiskars but couldn't resist picking up some more trimming shears.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 31, 2013)

Kill a Watt said:
			
		

> look what i scored today for $1 a piece. i have 2 pairs of fiskars but couldn't resist picking up some more trimming shears.


:hubba: 
very nice find lol a buck cool.....  nice looking plants your BB looks full of bud


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 31, 2013)

lol went out to lunch & dollar tree store next door. took a gander at the garden section and they had these.. i spent $10 on each of the fiskars (better quality) at lowes but these pruners were $1 a piece.. can't go wrong with that. lol

the big bud just put out a bunch of new flowers. what trips me out is.. i flowered this at 7" and now its like 2.5'. thats alot of stretch. i'm curious how much weight it'll produce. bb doesn't have alot of trich's. if anybody's grown big bud .. can you confirm this?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 1, 2013)

Super cropping will fix the stretch... Might have a little more sativa in her


----------



## Kill a Watt (Apr 1, 2013)

think it might be a little too late to super crop. yeah she stretched quite a bit. i didn't expect her to do that. the other big bud clone didn't stretch much at all.


----------



## Kill a Watt (Apr 2, 2013)

look what arrived in the mail today

should i start a new thread for creating fem seeds or combine it into this thread?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 3, 2013)

If its still stretching buddy it ain't to late... Love the reply tho. Good luck with the harvest.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 3, 2013)

This is in response to your fem bean response... 



NO.   You should learn how to grow, understand breeding and then begin to pollen chuck.... Not try and make fem beans right off the bat.


Why don't you send that to a breeder that can know how to use it?



Sorry but NOOBS trying to breed right off the bat pisses me off. I know MANY ppl that have taken our great genetics and then pollen chucked for profit and act like they are a REAL breeder.


Fk that.




Polluting the genepool is #1 no-no.


----------



## Kill a Watt (Apr 3, 2013)

no offense but everybody starts somewhere. i've run across hurdles that have given me more education than reading books and forum advice. i'm all about experimenting and gaining that experience. no basketball player becomes great from sitting on the bench. 

thanks for the noob comment. here are some photos from my pull from my blue dream girl i chopped yesterday. this is from one plant. i'd say it's not too shabby for a noob.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 3, 2013)

Kill a Watt said:
			
		

> no offense but everybody starts somewhere. i've run across hurdles that have given me more education than reading books and forum advice. i'm all about experimenting and gaining that experience. no basketball player becomes great from sitting on the bench.
> 
> thanks for the noob comment. here are some photos from my pull from my blue dream girl i chopped yesterday. this is from one plant. i'd say it's not too shabby for a noob.



not bad at all, she looks great and how about that hash from the clippers?:hubba:. .. so how much dry bud you think youll get from this one bluedream plant?   i know is wet but if you had to guess?


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 3, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> If its still stretching buddy it ain't to late... Love the reply tho. Good luck with the harvest.



I agree


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 3, 2013)

Kill a Watt said:
			
		

> look what arrived in the mail today
> 
> should i start a new thread for creating fem seeds or combine it into this thread?



if thats what you want go fo it

fem seeds would be kinda hard no?  but I am making a few REGULAR seeds with this crop(just one bud or two) this will be my very first time 
just so I have some genes I can keep for years  
good luck my friend!  
how are the aliens doing?


----------



## Kill a Watt (Apr 3, 2013)

i've picked out 1 abb and 1 blue widow for the breeding experiment. (not the 6 abb i have for this grow)

the plan is to create abb, blue widow and abbxbw, bwxabb fem seeds. 

as for the dry weight.. not sure.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 4, 2013)

Listen, I'm trying to save you headache. Congrats on the chop but just because you have a harvest under you belt doesn't qualify being able to understand breeding.

You can't just pick a plant and hope for the best... You will end up with herms and ALOT of wasted time.

I might have come off harsh but even VERY expierenced breeders end up with nanners over and over again. I understand you enthusiasm but it takes ALOT of know-how to end up with TRUE fem seeds.... I'd bet 99% on heartache later to come.


Research, research,RESEARCH... Before you even think of trying this....


Trust me I'm saving you a **** load of time love and effort...


I'm a tester for multiple breeders and have been running into this very thing lately...  TODAY as a matter of fact...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 4, 2013)

Looking at the time it was yesterday, but finding NANNERS on fem strains is HEARTBREAKING!!!


----------



## Kill a Watt (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm not looking to run this strain after this run but want to preserve it by seed. The only way I can see that happen is building my own time machine or creating fem seeds. I have the schematics for building the time machine. i flipped a coin and it landed on heads which is creating fem seeds.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 4, 2013)

Reveg...


----------



## Kill a Watt (Apr 4, 2013)

started spraying the plants with CS yesterday. looking forward to making fem seeds


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 4, 2013)

Kill a Watt said:
			
		

> started spraying the plants with CS yesterday. looking forward to making fem seeds



how is it done  ?


----------



## Kill a Watt (Apr 4, 2013)

i'd put the link here but i got it from another cannabis forum. a guy who has successfully made fem seeds has given me the game plan on creating fem seeds.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 4, 2013)

Have fun with herms buddy!!!


To think you can hit any plant and make fem beans is highlarious!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 5, 2013)

If making fem seeds was that easy and foolproof, everyone would be doing it.  Breeders grow hundreds of plants to find suitable candidates to make fem seeds.  And even then with all the controls they (hopefully) use, we still get a fair number of hermies from fem seeds.  I can see that we are not going to talk you out of it, but I am also one who believes it is a bad idea.  I believe that amateurs attempting to make fem seeds and people planting known hermy seeds are creating a proliferation of hermies.  Years ago, I never saw a hermy.

Also, take everything that you see and hear on the internet with a grain of salt.  Anyone can say they have had great success without any kind of proof at all.  In fact, most people will claim success even if failing when it comes to something like this on the internet.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 5, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Kill a Watt (Apr 5, 2013)

"Also, take everything that you see and hear on the internet with a grain of salt." 

this is why i try for myself. if i fail, its a lesson learned. it's ALL GOOD with me. they have that saying.. "live and learn" 

anyhow, time for another update. gotta find the charger again lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 5, 2013)

Yup... Agreed.   Also  "live and let live..."


Worse thing that will happen is you seed everything in the flowering room with hermi genetics.


----------



## Kill a Watt (Apr 5, 2013)

lol you are something else atom

plants are getting wider and taller. i've never seen black hairs before.


----------



## Kill a Watt (Apr 5, 2013)

tryin a technique to improve yield from the forums. so far so good


----------



## Kill a Watt (Apr 5, 2013)

sorry for the boring angle of pix. the room is small and i hung the lights in the middle of the room. my back is against the wall when i'm taking em from the side views hence the canopy pix majority of the time.


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 6, 2013)

I love this feed, I started reading the other day and just finished and am up to date. This seems awesome  imagine a light box of all leds o.o. 

But your ladies look lovely!


----------



## Kill a Watt (Apr 6, 2013)

found a technique on another forum. applying it to this grow. so far so good.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 7, 2013)

Kill a Watt said:
			
		

> lol you are something else atom
> 
> plants are getting wider and taller. i've never seen black hairs before.



the hair look really dark LOL NICE!

I had one plant that had light purple hair I wished I had seeds from the strain it was mine own strain  i ll get another one hopefully call her purple hair by dr. seed's LOl  can't wait to see more buds.  I stared floweringyesterday so we'll be only a couple weeks apart


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 10, 2013)

so its been like a week since your last update how are the hairy aliens doing?  would love to see some shots im addicted to watching bud porn LOL


----------



## Kill a Watt (Apr 11, 2013)

alright just ordered some new nutes for this grow. was originally gonna go with general hydroponics 3 part but decided to with something different since i'm doing LEDS.

my search for humic acids lead me to kelp4less.com.. upon browsing, i found some interesting nutes and decided to give it a shot since the price is right. GH3 part would run me about $100. I ordered a variety of things to try out. I found a coupon code "FORUM" and scored 10% off on top of the cheap prices! 

So I picked up some

-Ripe Blend Bloom formula 4-14-36
-MKP 0-52-34 (can't wait to try this)
-Extreme blend 12-0-6
-Soluble Potash
-Organic Cal Mag
-Myco + Trichoderma 
-Myco + innoculant
-B Vitamin (running low on superthrive)
-Protein Nitrogen
-Trichoderma
-Soluble Kelp
-Amino Acids
-Citric Acid (gonna replace my ph down)
-Micronutrients 
-Silica (runnin low on dyna gro protekt)


----------



## Kill a Watt (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> so its been like a week since your last update how are the hairy aliens doing?  would love to see some shots im addicted to watching bud porn LOL




lmao, will post pic tomorrow. been really busy trimmin.. it's the most tedious part of growing


----------



## Kill a Watt (Apr 11, 2013)

update comin tomorrow


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 12, 2013)

Kill a Watt said:
			
		

> alright just ordered some new nutes for this grow. was originally gonna go with general hydroponics 3 part but decided to with something different since i'm doing LEDS.
> 
> my search for humic acids lead me to kelp4less.com.. upon browsing, i found some interesting nutes and decided to give it a shot since the price is right. GH3 part would run me about $100. I ordered a variety of things to try out. I found a coupon code "FORUM" and scored 10% off on top of the cheap prices!
> 
> ...



loose the beneficial microbes all together. they won't survive. too many synthetic chelation salts in the other products.

btw, love the grow. plants look great. mojo for you


----------



## Kill a Watt (Apr 12, 2013)

was looking at guard dogs and came across this beast. wife said it looks like a zombie.


----------



## Kill a Watt (Apr 12, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> loose the beneficial microbes all together. they won't survive. too many synthetic chelation salts in the other products.
> 
> btw, love the grow. plants look great. mojo for you




thanks man! i use microbes when transplanting to build root mass. once thats done, i hit it with nutes


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 12, 2013)

Kill a Watt said:
			
		

> was looking at guard dogs and came across this beast. wife said it looks like a zombie.



looks like its wearing shoes


----------



## Kill a Watt (Apr 12, 2013)

lmao it does


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 12, 2013)

dont let anyone but you name it if u get it... gotta think of a cool shoe related name. And your luck someone would be like BOOTS!!!!

and then id laugh... 

How are the ladies?


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 12, 2013)

Kill a Watt said:
			
		

> lmao, will post pic tomorrow. been really busy trimmin.. it's the most tedious part of growing



I love the trimming cuz I knoe it made it but it takes so long.  im thinking of just going with electric trimmers for the smaller buds .  Ill do the biggest ones by still for quality n is quick


----------



## Kill a Watt (Apr 13, 2013)

Heres the update


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 13, 2013)

Kill a Watt said:
			
		

> Heres the update



thats sexy!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 13, 2013)

SuperCanadianFatman said:
			
		

> thats sexy!



that is SEXy luv ur LED setup n ur strain they're both very colorful!:holysheep:


----------



## Kill a Watt (Apr 19, 2013)

doc, the blue dream was 4.5 oz dried. 

been trimmin like mad the past week. haven't had a chance to try out the new nutes. will try out the new nutes tomorrow


----------



## Kill a Watt (Apr 19, 2013)

nutes unpacked


----------



## Kill a Watt (Apr 19, 2013)

unpacked


----------



## Kill a Watt (Apr 19, 2013)

moar unpacked


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 20, 2013)

Kill a Watt said:
			
		

> doc, the blue dream was 4.5 oz dried.
> 
> been trimmin like mad the past week. haven't had a chance to try out the new nutes. will try out the new nutes tomorrow


 4.5 oz
thats nice!

lets see how the nute will do


----------



## Kill a Watt (Apr 28, 2013)

had my sister mix some nutes for me 2 weeks ago. 

she did a tablespoon instead of teaspoon when using the greenlight super bloom. 

heres an update.

3 more weeks to go


----------



## ishnish (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice thread. :aok:
May be the best LED grow I've ever seen.
I'll be :watchplant:


----------



## Kill a Watt (Apr 30, 2013)

thx ish


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 30, 2013)

spectacular Buds!!! they look dank frosry compact very indica.  now that's a nice bushy plant!!!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (May 7, 2013)

i bet they look like fat cows by now less then 2 weeks till harvest right?  good luck


----------



## Kill a Watt (May 7, 2013)

they're filling out. budsites are gaining weight and branches bending


----------



## Kill a Watt (May 7, 2013)

been hittin em w/ sum micro nutes, mkp and some extreme blend. it's causing em to bust out even more hairs


----------



## sawhse (May 7, 2013)

Wow kill a watt nice job. Makes me want to consider led fer sure.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (May 8, 2013)

Kill a Watt said:
			
		

> been hittin em w/ sum micro nutes, mkp and some extreme blend. it's causing em to bust out even more hairs



they look so dank INDICA 
eben more hairs thats even a better lookin alien


----------



## Kill a Watt (May 8, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> they look so dank INDICA
> eben more hairs thats even a better lookin alien



the mkp causes em to put out lots of hairs. i'm gonna chop in a week n half or so.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 8, 2013)

They look great.  However, IMO, they look like they have a lot more than a week and a half to go.  I think that those buds could fill out a lot more.  Have you checked the trichs?


----------



## Kill a Watt (May 9, 2013)

theres amber on the top buds. the rest are cloudy.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (May 10, 2013)

hairs are full of CRYSTALS so thats great.  what does th3 breeder say about flowering time?


----------



## Kill a Watt (May 11, 2013)

8 weeks. had to break up some of the buds. some rot in the larger ones


----------



## Kill a Watt (May 12, 2013)

flushed for the past few days and chopped off the tops. the really large ones were getting bud rot from the density. i lost out on some nice buds.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 13, 2013)

I doubt the bud rot is from density....   Prob more to do with lack of air movement or air exchange or your RH is to high....

_*Do not smoke moldy bud....*_


----------



## Kill a Watt (May 17, 2013)

choppin today. will post pix of the bounty


----------



## Kill a Watt (May 18, 2013)

so 3.9 oz dried from the tops.


chopped the rest of em here. will weigh the dried stuff after trim. should get at least 8oz dried from this grow.


----------



## Kill a Watt (May 22, 2013)

alright finished trimming what i thought is worth trimming. the rest is gonna be turned into hash.


total dry weight from this grow is 12.9 oz. i think it could have been better but oh wells. i'll live with the results. some of the nugs were really really big. 


i foliar fed bloom nutes all the way up to week 4 which i believe helped with this grow. the idea came from sp1 at RIU The Lost Art of Foliar Feeding
there are people for it and against it. i like to try things for myself and see the results before saying it does or doesn't work. air flow is necessary to avoid PM. foliar feeding made a lot of sense as imo it's similar to hydro where you can feed it frequently. in soil you must wait a few days between feedings through the medium. i fed 2 medium feedings through the soil weekly with a watering between. the foliar was fed daily. 


if i were to do this again, 1)i would have went with coco as the medium instead of soil as it dries faster. 2) used more blue leds for quicker veg. 3) went with a different strain (it's a indica and the bunched leaf grow really sucked as some of the small fan leaves between the tight budsites died. as a result, the really big dense buds rotted. i know i lost a lot of weight because of this.)


here is the bud porn. thanks for all those who followed along. it has been a ride for me with these leds.


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 22, 2013)

Very nice for a first run with a custom led light. Great diy on the light to. What was the total build time for it any idea ? Enjoy the smoke look forward to any future modifications and grows


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 22, 2013)

good grow bud. Love the fact that you DIY'd your light setup. Kudo's on that one.

A grand for a 300w light is outta my budget criteria tho.

Sample any yet? 

eace:


----------



## Kill a Watt (May 22, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> Very nice for a first run with a custom led light. Great diy on the light to. What was the total build time for it any idea ? Enjoy the smoke look forward to any future modifications and grows



thanks! it was roughly 12 hours give or take. will let ya know if i do anything new!


----------



## Kill a Watt (May 22, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> good grow bud. Love the fact that you DIY'd your light setup. Kudo's on that one.
> 
> A grand for a 300w light is outta my budget criteria tho.
> 
> ...



i've smoked this strain before. it was pretty good. i'll sample my own work over the weekend.  

you can't go wrong with the led. the beauty of it is, you can build with less leds and add more later.


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 22, 2013)

Kill a Watt said:
			
		

> thanks! it was roughly 12 hours give or take. will let ya know if i do anything new!


 
  should post it in the DIY imo. I'm sure if u pit it there others will try it out GL irl.


----------



## Kill a Watt (May 22, 2013)

is it too late to be moved?


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 23, 2013)

maybe pm THG bout it.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 13, 2013)

congrats on the good smoke 13 Oz plus the rotten buds GREAT RUN!!! foliar feeding is the way to go!


----------



## the one (Aug 20, 2013)

nice led you made there.


----------



## Kill a Watt (Aug 21, 2013)

thanks


----------



## the one (Aug 21, 2013)

I was just talking about you on the first led grow journal.  we are wondering is the 300w led close in coverage as a 600w.  I think its is since you got such a big yield.   what you think I just got me a 90w ufo.  we'll see how that goes.
what are you growing with your 300led?  I loved those blackberry alien and their purple hair phenomenal .  how is the smoke?  i bet is very purple kush like no?


----------



## Kill a Watt (Aug 22, 2013)

don't waste your money on the UFO. i recommend picking quality parts and building your own. you never know what LED you are getting in those chinese fixtures. best of luck with you on that. my friend had ufo and ended up w/ some really stretchy plants

i believe its at least 2-2.5x the stated wattage output. the plants are getting the spectrum they need to grow. 

smoke was good. too much of a couch lock for my taste. 

led is collecting dust right now. will pull it out in a few months for winter grow


----------



## the one (Aug 22, 2013)

ii read you paid like 1k on your fixture how much you think it would it be to build my own with around 100 watts only.   could it be around a 3rd?  thanks I already bought a 90 w led so if is that bad I'll just use it to veg


----------



## Kill a Watt (Aug 23, 2013)

how many drivers you looking to get? are you looking to add dimmable drivers? a few factors that will affect your overall cost.


----------



## the one (Aug 23, 2013)

im sorry what are the drivers?  and dimmable prob. not since im only trying to spent the least possible


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 23, 2013)

Kill a Watt said:
			
		

> how many drivers you looking to get? are you looking to add dimmable drivers? a few factors that will affect your overall cost.



killawatt you say its best to build your own I am intrested in that where would be the best place to shop for the parts and to get instructionsto build it

if you don't mind PM me


----------

